# 65 GTO Grill



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

The radiator core holder and the grill were looking really sad. Got the holder and associated parts in for powder coating. The grill holders (trim ?) was also looking sad and had that repainted. Now I'm looking at the grill inserts (?) and they have been painted at some time, but I see where there is chrome which has been painted over, based on the fading, could have been years ago.

I've been looking at many pictures on-line of the 65 grill and they all look to be the black fins with the gray surround. Looking for some feedback, IE should these be all chrome?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

The inserts are semi-gloss black for the fins with grey around the inside. The forward edge is the only part that is chromed. The exterior of the inserts are a combination of semi-gloss black and natural metal. I coated mine with semi-gloss black as I like the look in the grill.

Joe.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Joe. I went that way also.


----------

